# Anyone else waiting for the PA FE results?



## eastonpensfan (Dec 28, 2009)

Since the PE ones were sent out and received last week, we should be next this week.

Anyone else in here take that?


----------



## BLEU-BERRY (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm waiting, will keep you updated


----------



## dproco (Dec 29, 2009)

I too am patiently waiting. Well, waiting maybe not so patiently. I was a little dissapointed when the PE results came out, but no FE letter for me. I have been really anxious, as I am sure you all have been. At least it appears that it is not just me, and our little county post office (Lancaster) is not to blame, this time. Good luck all.


----------



## BLEU-BERRY (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, good luck to you too. The last thing I need for new years is a big old fail letter and the anticipation of sitting through another 8 hour test!


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 29, 2009)

It HAS to be coming out soon. I'm getting even more anxious now that the engineer i share my cubicle with just got his fail letter on the PE.


----------



## lmbengineer (Dec 29, 2009)

They were mailed today. Testing Sign up site for PA


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 29, 2009)

lmbengineer said:


> They were mailed today. Testing Sign up site for PA


Nice, so I get my pass letter on Thursday!

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone check the mail today?

I'm guessing tomorrow is more likely, but i'm a little overeager.


----------



## dproco (Dec 30, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> lmbengineer said:
> 
> 
> > They were mailed today. Testing Sign up site for PA
> ...


Well that would be great! I am not going to get my hopes up though. According to the same website, the PE results were mailed out 12/21, yet the first result letters were reported on 12/24. At that rate, factoring in shorter post office hours on New Years Eve, and being closed on New Years Day, I am not expecting anything until 01/02/2010  But hey! Stranger things have happened...


----------



## vedant (Dec 31, 2009)

How long does USPS take to deliver letter from TN to PA ?


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 31, 2009)

vedant said:


> How long does USPS take to deliver letter from TN to PA ?


It's gotta be 2-3 business days. I don't see how it would take more than that.


----------



## vedant (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, thats what i see in USPS website. but noone received the results today. so, now its next year. urrggh. pain for 2 more days .


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 31, 2009)

vedant said:


> Well, thats what i see in USPS website. but noone received the results today. so, now its next year. urrggh. pain for 2 more days .


Did anyone check? I'm leaving work in a little bit to go home.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 31, 2009)

No results today... and I live above a business. Since they will be closed over the holiday weekend, I probably won't get my mail Saturday. Mailman doesn't deliver to each apt.


----------



## BLEU-BERRY (Jan 2, 2010)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dproco (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I also got the good news today, and I am very happy to not have to take the FE again.


----------



## megavar (Jan 3, 2010)

BLEU-BERRY said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!!


got mine yesterday - passed after 22 years out of university - Lindberg book helped a lot

good luck to all who are still waiting for their results!


----------



## dproco (Jan 4, 2010)

eastonpensfan said:


> PA_Mining_Engr said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any idea how long it will take the state to send out the certificates?
> ...


Does anyone know if PA issues a wall certificate or just an official letter?


----------



## eastonpensfan (Jan 4, 2010)

I passed. Took it on experience instead of the BS degree. FERM was definitely the thing that did it.


----------



## vedant (Jan 4, 2010)

PASSED !!!


----------



## megavar (May 13, 2010)

dproco said:


> eastonpensfan said:
> 
> 
> > PA_Mining_Engr said:
> ...



I got an EIT wall cert.


----------



## elmodeer (Jun 29, 2010)

Any updates for the April exam results?


----------

